# Professional photography computer build help?



## photog01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey there...first post here. What a tremendous forum with helpful folks. Hope I can find some help designing a fast system for my photography business.

Background: First off, I'm not at all a gamer. I'm a bit more capable and knowledgeable than the average joe, but no computer builder by any means. I've replaced a mobo, drives, memory before, but haven't build from scratch yet. My current HP laptop (DV9000) is handling photo processing much faster than my dated tower, which is unacceptable. Time for a new tower. 
I'm a pro commercial photographer who still believes a properly built/maintained PC can whoop a Mac, while saving some serious coin. I'm not opposed to dual boot setup and trying out Mac stuff, but I'm still unfamiliar with what that takes. So for this post, let's stick to a Windows install, I guess. Ask any questions you need to know regarding my digital capture/workflow. 

I'm happy to upload my current tower setup/specs if you think I might have something I can recycle, but it hasn't been upgraded in about 2 years so I doubt there's much usable.

Help me build a Mac killer! :grin:

Answers to the prerequisite questions:
1. Budget: $800 - $1200 would be nice. 

2. Brands: No preferences.

3. Multitasking: I'm terrible at keeping multiple apps open at once while working on pics (PS CS3, Firefox, Dreamweaver, Word, Quickbooks, etc). Firefox regularly has about 10 windows open. I do online research or work on webpages a lot while my photos are processing. I reboot my tower about once/week.

4. Gaming: No. 

5. Calculations: 99% of the time it's high-res photography (avg photo about 30mb, with a couple open at a time). The newer cameras I'm looking at shoot HD as well, so some video might be rendered in the future, but if cost is an issue, it's not a realistic priority right now.

6. Overclocking: Not planning on it, but if it's something I can safely do to reliably accelerate photography workflow, I'm willing to learn.

7. Storage: Interested in one drive for OS/apps and then a cache drive to speed performance (Raptors maybe?). Storage/backup using my two 1tb WD drives maybe?
Would like a front CompactFlash/mutli memory card reader maybe. Tired of plugging/unplugging my portable reader into the back of the tower.

8. Legacy Support: No legacy problems that I can think of. Only USB and firewire drives, scanners, etc. LaCie Monitor is old and needs a monitor plug, but I'd like future upgrade-ability for flatscreens, etc.

9. Operating System: I'm familiar with Windows and I suppose Vista x64 is much faster than anything else, right? Also allows me to add more ram later I think.

10. Case: Case info would be nice. I know some photogs prefer Lian Li, but unclear why. Aesthetically, I prefer cleaner looks over spaceship lighting and plexi windows. Also, I live in the desert and it's dusty as can be. Not sure if more cooling fans help keep dust off components or not...your advice appreciated.

11. Accessories: Keyboard/mouse not necessary...can reuse for now. 

12. Recycled Components: Two 1TB WD external backup drives (is reconfiguring them for RAID1 possible?). Two Maxtor externals (300gb and 750gb I think?), keyboard/mouse, speaker system and anything else you think I can scavenge from my current tower.

13. Monitor: I currently use a LaCie Electronblue 19" CRT for graphics work, but am willing to use it as a second display if a suitable graphics flatscreen will work. When I researched lcd screens a couple years ago, they sucked at accurate photo reproduction, so I held off on any purchases. If I get one a widescreen would be nice and at least 20".

14. Stores: No preference...whoever has the best prices I guess. Happy with Newegg before, but not beholden to anyone.

15. Location: dusty Las Vegas, NV USA


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look this thread over for some ideas.
I would suggest a Quad Core CPU for your work.
There are two builds in your price range.
Just substitute a Quad Core for the Dual Core.

Asus & Gigabyte are quality Mobo's.


----------



## photog01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Not seeing a thread in your post. Am I missing something?

Thanks for the prompt reply.
Ryan


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html
There you are.

Just replace the E8400 or E8500 CPU with a Q9450 or some such, use the stock CPU heatsink instead of the aftermarket Zalman heatsink, and you're golden.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

DUH!!!! My apologies. Forgot the the link but Team Mate Phædrus2401 covered me. 
We'll call it even on the $5. :grin:


----------



## photog01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Checked those out before I posted, but didn't know what parts to modify.
Thanks for the input.
More opinions appreciate if anyone has something to add.
- Ryan


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You could probably also drop down the graphics card a bit, maybe to a GeForce 9600GT or Radeon 4670.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Q9550 is down to $220> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041
The GA EP45 UD3L will work well for a motherboard.
G.Skill DDR2 800> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231209
HD4650 for video card will do what you want > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161285
S12 550w Seasonic Power supply It costs a little more but it's Quiet and cool running> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151027
What size drives do you need? Do you use Firewire or USB external drives?


----------



## photog01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the products and links wrench! I'll add them to my current list.

Internal harddrive - I guess I'd prefer speed versus space since I only want to keep OS/apps on that drive. 100gb I guess?

External drives - I'm currently using two WD 1tb drives mirrored through a backup program. They're both usb.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A 100Gig drive will run around $48 for $64 you can get the WD Black series 32 meg cache 640Gig it's one of the fastest 7200RPM drives out> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

Have you picked a Case yet?


----------



## photog01 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hadn't given it much thought yet, past the recommended Coolermaster 690. Seems like it has plenty of circulation. Dust is a major concern living in the desert, so if you have any tips on keeping dust out of the case I'm all for it. Seems like I'm going through canned air every couple weeks. 

Hopefully I'll have more time this weekend to put more effort into my buildlist.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Scotchbrite pads work well as filters, I've been using a similar product used as a Air Conditioning filter in a Mack Truck there $2.98 each about 18"x18" just cut them to the size needed to cover any vents.

The 690 is a decent case more designed towards the gaming market with the lighted fan I think, I've been using quite a few of the Centurion 5 cases there a good looking solid case without the lights> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068


----------



## phish (Aug 21, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> You could probably also drop down the graphics card a bit, maybe to a GeForce 9600GT or Radeon 4670.


I've been reading up a lot on the 9600GT since mine is having issues and I'd advise you to steer clear. Lot of bad rumours about reliability on the Nvidia forums. I don't know how much truth there is to them, but just thought I'd give a heads-up.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@phish
What brand is your 9600GT?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Gigabyte.


----------

